# Colorado Bear



## Alton (Sep 13, 2007)

I thought I would let you guys see a pic of my bear I got last Saturday. This is was one of the most frustrating and exciting hunts I have ever been on.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats! Looks like a brute! Here is one from a family member of a co-worker taken over the weekend near Cardston Alberta. This one was taken out of necessity as it had reportedly killed two cows in previous days, therefore no real pose.


----------



## Alton (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks he is 400 + bear and it was quite the task hauling him out of the bottom. I had been looking in the same canyon I had got him in for 5 previous days and was very lucky to see him come out of the bottom. I did not realize how big he really was until I walked up on him


----------



## Alton (Sep 13, 2007)

Do you guys know what score it take for a bear to make B&C. My taxidermist told me the skull measures right know at 22 1/8 and that is before the drying period.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, that's a very nice bear, great color.

I feel the pain:
I hunted bear in Ontario Canada many years. We could not gut the bears at our stands because the wolves would come in on the gut piles and ruin the stand for the next weeks' hunters.

Usually we had to load the bears in a canoe, then paddle thru a swamp out to a nearby lake, then transfer the bear to a motorboat. We had one around 450#.

See this for B&C minimum score: http://www.booneandcrockett.org/bgrecor ... nimums.asp

Congratulations!


----------



## Alton (Sep 13, 2007)

I would like to hunt in Canada one day. That sounds like quite the task to haul them out. Thanks for the info on the B&C minimum scoring looks like he might have a good chance we will see when I get him officially scored.
His hide has a great color and has some blonde in him to.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Alton said:


> I would like to hunt in Canada one day. That sounds like quite the task to haul them out. Thanks for the info on the B&C minimum scoring looks like he might have a good chance we will see when I get him officially scored.
> His hide has a great color and has some blonde in him to.


That bear looks 425#, easy. What do you weigh, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Alton (Sep 13, 2007)

I weigh 185 lbs


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Boy, that bear could be 450# then.

Did you save some to eat? They can be tasty this time of year if there are lots of berries.




Another nice bear you got there Huge.


----------



## Alton (Sep 13, 2007)

Yea I had some steaks and roast made and some breakfast sausage. I have never had bear before so this should be good. As far as the feed there was so many berries this year that the bears did not have to move around very much.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice fat bear, looks like hes was gettin ready for a nice long winters nap. Guess its gonna be a little longer then he expected lol.


----------



## Alton (Sep 13, 2007)

Yea he was a really fat bear when I was skinning him he had 5 inches of fat on him. After I was done I felt like I dipped my hands in a bucket of Crisco :mrgreen:


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

I have had the opertunity to take a bear in Idaho and it is the law that you pack all of the meat out. We kept to the sausage with the meat because it is so greasy!!!! :shock: Actually the best thing that I had out of it was spagetti in fact it has been the best spagetti that I have ever ate! What did he square? If you are not sure how to square the hide you go from nose to tail and then from front paw to paw. Add the two together and then devide by 2. That will be what the hide squares. I hope to go back to Idaho again this next year and get another seeing I have terrible luck with the drawing here in Utah. 7 points is what I have and still going.


----------



## Alton (Sep 13, 2007)

My Taxidermist gave me a rough estimate. From nose to tail it was 79 inches from front paw to front paw it was 94 inches = 173 divided by 2 is 86. His skull measured just a little over 22 inches and from what I have been told there are not alot of black bear that score in the 22 inch range. I will get him officially scored after the 60 day drying period.


----------

